# New Roof Access and Safety Certification Process



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Safety is a good thing. Spam is not. Buy an ad.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Better Safe than Sorry - If I catch any of my guys not wearing safety harnesses on anything 8/12 or better I fine them $100.

charlotte roofing contractor | gastonia nc roofers | rock hill sc roofing company


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

you gotta be crazy not to wear one 8/12 or more. call me a p---y, but ill stick with flat roofing. there are still dangers, but im not hanging off the end of a rope all day. i do have respect for steep slope guys though. someone has to do it, and ive done it. just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I gotta hand it to flat roofers- standing all day, not my cup, send my flat guys..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Single ply... half the time you're on your knees. FWIW my back can't take working on shingle roofs much anymore.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

jjshaggy said:


> you gotta be crazy not to wear one 8/12 or more. call me a p---y, but ill stick with flat roofing. there are still dangers, but im not hanging off the end of a rope all day. i do have respect for steep slope guys though. someone has to do it, and ive done it. just not my cup of tea.


 
:thumbup: Over 8 is a no go for me. Funny think I just looked at a build that was 8/12 with a F/A EPDM on it. I wasnt very comfertable on it at all!



Grumpy said:


> Single ply... half the time you're on your knees. FWIW my back can't take working on shingle roofs much anymore.


Heck my back cant take getting up out of bed much any more, this is another good reason for me being in the office. Kinda sucks at 32 years old though. You know what they say, a roofers life is a hard life to live.


----------



## Theroofjob (May 18, 2011)

Yeah we do lots of flat roof jobs here in maine. I actually like them. Quick and easy. Dirty hands, but what roof isn't.

http://www.roofing-maine.com


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Do any of you guys carry out risk assessments before you start any roofing work?


----------



## zburger (Aug 30, 2012)

Do any of you guys carry out risk assessments before you start any roofing work? 

No. Not currently, but I'll be the first to admit that we should. This is coming from me after witnessing our guys doing a decking replacement job. Old decking was rusted and very weak at heights of 20-25 feet, was like walking on a springboard that you never knew when it was going to go. Very scary. Had a risk assessment been done prior, we probably would've included in the bid price the added time and/or other misc. costs needed to factor in a fully compliant fall protection measure.
I'd advise that it be done on most jobs. Granted that some roofs are pretty standard and wouldn't require any special attention, its always the one that sneaks by you that ruins your company.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

charlotteroofers said:


> Better Safe than Sorry - If I catch any of my guys not wearing safety harnesses on anything 8/12 or better I fine them $100.
> 
> charlotte roofing contractor | gastonia nc roofers | rock hill sc roofing company


Is that legal?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it depend on the area, we have a demo contractor here who does something similar, fines for no hat hats, safety glasses, ect. But to be honest they are not the most legal contractor in the world to begin with...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My lawyer and accountant both have instructed me that if I want to back charge anyone for anything it's better and cheaper to fire them instead. They said there is almost no time you can legally back charge an employee, though there are some exceptions if they lose or damage company equipment with a proper contract. 

Most employees don't know this. FWIW if you have true legal independent contractors you can back charge them for just about anything, but we all know most "independent contractors" are really employees. For every law there are a dozen loop holes.


----------



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

If you get them to agree to and acknowledge the fines for whatever regulations you've spelled out in their contract then they have agreed to pay the fine and have legal recourse. Good neighbors are built with good fences!


----------



## kcmedia (Oct 24, 2013)

Safety Is very important in our Roofing business. I am from 25 years in roofing business and I am very strict about safety equipment and it's use.
__________________________
Roofing Giant- Dallas Roofing Contractors. Give A call for free roof inspection (855-554-4268)


----------

